

Ask HN: Any cool ways to record TV? - BillyMaize

I recently got cable because I have no other way to watch certain shows but I didn&#x27;t feel like paying an extra $13&#x2F;month to be able to record shows was worth it.  Does anyone know any cheap ways to record your shows to watch later?
======
hemtros
Use USB TV card. One from pinnacle seems to be the best.

------
macowar
Mythtv

